# Distortr



## mywmyw (May 28, 2020)

Someone wanted to buy the last one I built so I had to make another one for me. My brain is basically nothing but memes.


----------



## cooder (May 28, 2020)

Too cool....


----------



## Barry (May 28, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 31, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> Someone wanted to buy the last one I built so I had to make another one for me.



With retro labeling like that I'm not surprised.

Can we see the insides?  Show us the Robot Porn!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 1, 2020)

I think he's taking the pith.  

You wanna be careful making pedals with an orange man motif. People might not think of citrus.  FWIW I believe that in Malay "orang" means man, as in orang utan: man of the forest. So "Sir Orang" might mean "sir man".

Or maybe I'm reading too much into this.  I like your graphics!


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 14, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> With retro labeling like that I'm not surprised.
> 
> Can we see the insides?  Show us the Robot Porn!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks daddy. Thats what the D stands for right? jk jk

one of these days ill start shrink wrapping all the connections... not sure what happened there.

This build actually turned out quite a bit noisier than my last. Any idea why that might be?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2020)

What kind of noise are we walking about?  Hiss, hum, radio stations, voices telling you to do things?


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 14, 2020)

Hiss and white noise. just a higher noise floor. the voices are comforting during self-isolation. and cheaper than cable.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 14, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I think he's taking the pith.
> 
> You wanna be careful making pedals with an orange man motif. People might not think of citrus.  FWIW I believe that in Malay "orang" means man, as in orang utan: man of the forest. So "Sir Orang" might mean "sir man".
> 
> Or maybe I'm reading too much into this.  I like your graphics!



Just showing some fucking respect for Sir Man


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> Hiss and white noise. just a higher noise floor. the voices are comforting during self-isolation. and cheaper than cable.



MOSFETs can be noisy.  If the noise is louder when DRIVE is cranked, then it's Q1.  Might pay to hand-pick them in the future.  Could also be the DRIVE pot.  I got a noisy one from Mammoth a while back.  Sometimes resistors or caps can be noisy, but not too likely with film Rs & Cs.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 16, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> MOSFETs can be noisy.  If the noise is louder when DRIVE is cranked, then it's Q1.  Might pay to hand-pick them in the future.  Could also be the DRIVE pot.  I got a noisy one from Mammoth a while back.  Sometimes resistors or caps can be noisy, but not too likely with film Rs & Cs.


by "hand pick" do you mean just socketing them and doing trial and error? or is there some kind of quantifiable test i can do beforehand


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 16, 2020)

You can measure the noise with a scope, but a listening test is as good or better.  I would breadboard the first stage, with the source lead grounded (no DRIVE pot) and use headphones to listen to it.  I use one of those cheap rechargeable plug-into-the-guitar headphones amps as part of the bench check-out for pedals & breadboards.


----------



## Bret608 (Jun 16, 2020)

Cool build! FYI, orang actually means person or human in Malay, so I guess it would be more like "Sir Human"!


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m just about to build this and the resistors all look like they should be 1/8 instead of 1/4w. I see that folks have used 1/4 above in the gut shot and I’m sure I can manage, but are we all using too large of components? Even the silkscreen looks like the 1/8w design for the smaller body size.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 17, 2020)

its not a big deal to use 1/4w, they fit fine. just takes a smidge more attention. im not sure why the board is so small though. seems unnecessary.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 17, 2020)

I can make 1/4W resistors lie flat on these boards, but it takes some effort.  Assembly is a lot easier with 1/8W resistors.  You can buy 1/8W resistors from Tayda or Mouser, both have a quantity discount.  Mouser has some values that Tayda doesn't carry. You can always fudge the values a little bit, use 1.82K instead of 1.8K, that sort of thing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 17, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I think he's taking the pith.
> 
> You wanna be careful making pedals with an orange man motif. People might not think of citrus.


Ha ha ha, you must be thinking of the *Orange Guy* who used to host The Apprentice. If I was going to name a pedal after a Game Show host, it would be someone respectable, like Alex Trebek or Groucho Marx.


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 17, 2020)

Sensational!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 17, 2020)

As mwymwy (sounds Welsh) says: "Just showing some fucking respect for Sir Man". Or as Bret says "Sir Human".

I have learnt a lot in this thread.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 20, 2020)

" If I was going to name a pedal after a Game Show host, it would be someone respectable, like Alex Trebek or Groucho Marx."

Man you are showing your age!  As it is, living in Australia I never even knew Groucho hosted a tv show until Youtube. And I have no idea who Alex Trebek is.  Have you heard of Bert Newton or Tony Barber?


----------



## mywmyw (Aug 21, 2020)

HamishR said:


> As mwymwy (sounds Welsh) says: "Just showing some fucking respect for Sir Man". Or as Bret says "Sir Human".
> 
> I have learnt a lot in this thread.



myw are my initials, but my ancestors are indeed mostly welsh/scotch. so that was an inspired guess.


----------



## HamishR (Aug 22, 2020)

I did wonder how you got your screen name. I had wondered if it was something like WYSIWYG or SMIDSY.


----------

